# File(s)/Package(s) zu Archiv HINZUFÜGEN



## obiwankenobi (26. Okt 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein bestehendes jar-Archiv und würde gerne compilierte java-Files, also .class, in das Archiv EINFÜGEN. Das Archiv soll nicht neu erstellt werden sondern nur die .class files ersetzen.

Das liegt daran, dass ich nicht alle Klassen neu kompilieren kann, weil ich nicht von jeder den Source-Code habe, und wenn ich jetzt ein neues Jar-Archiv erstelle dann sind eben diese Klassen weg und das Programm läuft nicht mehr.

Ich frage nach einer Lösung die mit der JBuilder X Foundation funktioniert. 

Bitte keine Shell-Eingaben und manuell in das Archiv einfügen funktioniert. Habe ich bereits ausprobiert, doch ist mir zu lästig. Das muss auch anderes funktionieren.

Für alle anderen Möglichkeiten bin ich offen und danke euch.

mfg
obiwan


----------



## bygones (26. Okt 2004)

obiwankenobi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bitte keine Shell-Eingaben und manuell in das Archiv einfügen funktioniert. Habe ich bereits ausprobiert, doch ist mir zu lästig. Das muss auch anderes funktionieren.


mhm - es gibt das -u flag zum aktualisieren.... das ist zu kompliziert  ???:L


----------



## obiwankenobi (26. Okt 2004)

Dank dir.

Vielleicht kann ich das Flag ja irgendwie automatisiert einbauen.

obiwan


----------

